# Anyone know where i can get TNC GH Boost?



## Kezzab (12 Jun 2021)

Seems impossible to get at the moment. Or whats a like for like replacement?
Thanks!


----------



## PARAGUAY (12 Jun 2021)

You could try email Nigel at TNC for a supplier? Using Equiliberum Seachem but not that cheap.Think Darrell dw1305 and Zeus have advice for making your own


----------



## Zeus. (12 Jun 2021)

I never seen it for sale all the time I've been working on the IFC Calculator, we have always had to use an historical price.
The calculator will clone it  without any issues, so for a 100Litre tank doing a 50% WC. 








I have been working on a new Remineralising sheet, which has enabled us to clone many more remineralising agents, plus works the Ca:Mg ratio by default



It will be some time before release due to work commitments and moving house.
Cloning database so far on new version



Any one after a clone just ask or if the remin agent isn't on list your after let me know as very easy to add


----------



## Libba (12 Jun 2021)

Why not just use CaSO4 and MgSO4? Should be much cheaper.


----------



## Wookii (12 Jun 2021)

Libba said:


> Why not just use CaSO4 and MgSO4? Should be much cheaper.



That is what @Zeus. was suggesting with the IFC output above, though with CaCl instead of CaSO4 as it dissolves so easily so is easy to work with.


----------



## Zeus. (12 Jun 2021)

Libba said:


> Why not just use CaSO4 and MgSO4? Should be much cheaper.


According to our prices it isnt



But depends what your for paying for your salts, you can edit the cost of salts also and calculator does the rest


Wookii said:


> That is what @Zeus. was suggesting with the IFC output above, though with CaCl instead of CaSO4 as it dissolves so easily so is easy to work with.


Plus was balancing out the SO4 : Cl ratio a bit, but I would always go for the cheaper option,  unless their is a good reason not too eg why use KNO3 when Urea is cheaper and gives more N - if you need to ask why not use Urea, use KNO3


----------



## Kezzab (12 Jun 2021)

Thanks all. K


----------



## Libba (12 Jun 2021)

Zeus. said:


> According to our prices it isnt
> View attachment 170634
> But depends what your for paying for your salts, you can edit the cost of salts also and calculator does the rest
> 
> Plus was balancing out the SO4 : Cl ratio a bit, but I would always go for the cheaper option,  unless their is a good reason not too eg why use KNO3 when Urea is cheaper and gives more N - if you need to ask why not use Urea, use KNO3



Is SO4 : CI ratio something people should be considering? This is the first I've heard of it.

These are the ingredients for Seachem's Equilibrium:


Derived from: potassium sulfate, calcium sulfate, magnesium sulfate, ferric sulfate, manganese sulfate.


----------



## plantnoobdude (12 Jun 2021)

I use calcium chloride dihydrate, and magnesium sulphate heptahydrate, to add only gh. far more cost-effective. and you know what you're putting in your water.

12.5 grams of the calcium chloride dihydrate
and
11.5g magnesium sulphate heptahydrate

4grams of the above remineraliser
Per 20l Water to get 0kh and 6.3 gh

With 31mg/l Ca and 9.6mg/l roughly 3:1 Ca:Mg


----------



## Zeus. (13 Jun 2021)

plantnoobdude said:


> I use calcium chloride dihydrate, and magnesium sulphate heptahydrate, to add only gh. far more cost-effective. and you know what you're putting in your water.
> 
> 12.5 grams of the calcium chloride dihydrate
> and
> ...


----------



## Zeus. (13 Jun 2021)

Libba said:


> Is SO4 : CI ratio something people should be considering? This is the first I've heard of it.


I don't think so, but some like to reduce the SO4 levels when they can


----------



## Libba (13 Jun 2021)

Zeus. said:


> I don't think so, but some like to reduce the SO4 levels when they can



Is there any reason for this though? Or are they just hedging in case there are some unknown consequences of too much SO4?


----------



## Zeus. (14 Jun 2021)

Libba said:


> Or are they just hedging in case there are some unknown consequences of too much SO4?



I think so, it was a something a read at the Barr Report


----------

